# Critique this horse, harshly. eventing.



## blue eyed pony (Jun 20, 2011)

She looks to me to be nice through the shoulder, ideally I would like more slope but she is within a good range. Possibly a little long in the cannon and in a couple of the pics she looks upright in the pastern.

I think she's a little bit light on for bone, I like my horses more substantial - ESPECIALLY if they have warmblood in them.

I actually think her back is a nice length. I like them relatively short. Lovely length of rein and very kind face, looks like she's a nice mover.

She actually looks to me to be a tad bit downhill in build, I would like to see her back a bit more level. I like her hindquarter but her hocks may be a tad straighter than ideal.

In that front on trot pic she looks like she might come a little close with the hind legs, but that can be fixed with correct hoof angles, to a certain degree.

I would prefer a little more arch to the neck but she IS a mare, so she's not going to naturally be as archy/curved as a stallion or a gelding. With correct work she may gain more of an arch to her neck.

What I REALLY like about her is that she looks like she's working nicely from behind without someone in the saddle helping balance her and encourage her to engage her hindquarters. She would be a lovely dressage horse.

I think it ALL depends on whether she enjoys jumping or not. Which I guess you never know until you've tried her. Heart is SO important, my upright-shouldered 15.1hh anglo arab has cleared 1m20 and he likes to take the long spot but that's ALL about his passion for jumping. All the perfect conformation in the world will not make up for a lack of confidence and/or passion.

I really do like her, and I think I'd buy her if I was looking. She is really quite nice. Good luck to you, I hope you find exactly what you're after.


----------



## iloverains (Apr 1, 2011)

Thanks heaps!!


----------



## Elana (Jan 28, 2011)

I really like her over all expression and she is very short backed and strong coupled. She has what you want in a lot of ways for a lot of disciplines... a short top line, long underline, correct set to her neck and a decent shoulder. 

A little more bone might be good but if she is not real big, then it matters less. Most Thoroughbreds "look" a bit light and hold up well. She may be that. 

I would not mind owning this one.


----------



## FoxyRoxy1507 (Jul 15, 2008)

there really is no way to tell if she has the talent/ability for upper level eventing w/o seeing videos and/or photos of her jumping.


----------



## iloverains (Apr 1, 2011)

Thanks Elana! and yeah Foxy Roxy, like i said, from what i have could you critique, but I went a saw her and have some videos of her trotting and walking, she was actually lame /:


----------



## equiniphile (Aug 16, 2009)

In the last picture, she looks like she might be ducking behind the vertical. Hard to tell without a video.


----------



## iloverains (Apr 1, 2011)

yeah, it looks like that to me as well, the fact she is even collected surprises me as that was only the 2nd time she had been ridden.


----------



## iloverains (Apr 1, 2011)

if anyone wanted to see, or please still critique her, here's a video i threw together. sorry for all the editing... and she is a little tense and tight cause she had a virus thingo... made her lame... but anyway...


----------



## FoxyRoxy1507 (Jul 15, 2008)

honestly in my opinion i dont see high level eventing... low levels yes, high level no. she doesnt have the movement or impulsion needed for high levels. it can be worked on for lower levels but higher levels most of it needs to be natuaral and she is just kind of plain and doesnt reach very much underneath her.


----------



## iloverains (Apr 1, 2011)

hermm, thank you... she is slightly lame in her two front feet there. and was a little shuffly. but thanks!


----------



## iloverains (Apr 1, 2011)

owner sent me these, shes not lame anymore - note - she hasn't been worked or anything for 4 months!


----------



## Elana (Jan 28, 2011)

She is short strided... does not reach under herself. Needs to be scopier in her movement to be a high level eventer. 

Probably would work for lower levels.


----------



## iloverains (Apr 1, 2011)

Thanks!  

and just to let everyone know, I'm buying her... so let's see if that short strided thing can make it to the high levels!


----------



## MyBoyPuck (Mar 27, 2009)

The short stride might be a result of her head being pulled tight with side reins. She looks like she wants to use herself more at the canter, but cannot due to those reins. Glad you're getting her. I think she'll do fine.


----------



## iloverains (Apr 1, 2011)

yeah, it'll be interesting to see her without anything and with a rider !  can't wait to ride her!


----------

